# Type 2 Myocardial Infarction



## klamm (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there a code specific to type 2 myocardial infarction? 

Thanks
KLamm


----------



## mshay134 (Sep 24, 2012)

Type 2 – Myocardial infarction secondary to ischemia due to either increased oxygen demand or decreased supply, e.g. coronary artery spasm, coronary embolism, anaemia, arrhythmias, hypertension, or hypotension.  So I would say that you code the MI (acute or old) and also code the secondary condition.


----------



## klamm (Sep 24, 2012)

Great. Thank you so much.


----------

